# Historic DDR Video



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting, I just wish I could understand what they are saying.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=42mR2vLSekQ&feature=related


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

OH my GOSH.. where on earth did you find that?? What a fantastic piece!!! Historian (Chris), are you watching this?? Too cool!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this!!!


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

That is a great video! Thank you so much for posting that! Does anyone else think that the closing shot of the man standing with two black dogs on leashes, shows a different breed other than GSD's? They seem to have more fur on their faces than a GSD would have? I looked at it a few times and still am wondering?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SomePup Does anyone else think that the closing shot of the man standing with two black dogs on leashes, shows a different breed other than GSD's? They seem to have more fur on their faces than a GSD would have?


Yepp, maybe because they are Giant Schnauzers?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiInteresting, I just wish I could understand what they are saying.
> 
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=42mR2vLSekQ&feature=related


They didn't say anything of real interest. In a nutshell they mainly mentioned, that the DDR GSD was the main breed sought by police, border patrol and shepherds for their courage, stamina and hardship. In 1989 (when the wall went down) the DDR GSD took in whole world and the pure DDR GSD is nowadays steadily decreasing.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thank you, that was fun to watch.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Maedchen
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SomePup Does anyone else think that the closing shot of the man standing with two black dogs on leashes, shows a different breed other than GSD's? They seem to have more fur on their faces than a GSD would have?
> ...


I looked again and again at the video and I really DO think those two black dogs at the end might very well be Schnauzers! Neat! I can't tell if they are Giants or Standards, but they sure have beards and eyebrows like my dog~ I have heard of Giant Schnauzers being used by the German Police along side the German Shepherd. The standard was used primarily as a search and rescue, messenger and bomb detection dog due to it's smaller size. Mine does a really great job of detection, toys and food mostly, but a great job, none-the-less!


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have to say they are giant schnauzers at the end.


----------

